# 3 mobile broadband



## eddie7 (19 Apr 2009)

anyone else having problems with this in the Beaumont Artane area of Dublin? my speeds have dropped to dialup level lately but it works fine in other areas of Dublin, I have been on to 3 a number of times and the say that they are looking into it ,,,but still no joy,  I used to get speeds of nearly 2mb at times but not any more


----------



## colm (20 Apr 2009)

I use it out & about & rarely get speeds abvoe dial up. I only use for email & browsing but I certinly would not class it as broadband.


----------



## Locke (21 Apr 2009)

Have the prepay. Terribly frustrating. But moving soon and hoping signal improves. If not, it's off to someone else.

Who though?


----------



## pyramid (25 Apr 2009)

eddie7 said:


> anyone else having problems with this in the Beaumont Artane area of Dublin? my speeds have dropped to dialup level lately but it works fine in other areas of Dublin, I have been on to 3 a number of times and the say that they are looking into it ,,,but still no joy, I used to get speeds of nearly 2mb at times but not any more


 
Did you try it in another room in the house?

I think this guy explains very well the ongoing issues regarding 3 broadband:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d62jQ22w360


----------



## rmelly (25 Apr 2009)

I live in Dublin 5, as of around 3 weeks ago, I'm getting speeds up to max of 15 Kbps from my parents (also Dublin 5), but normal speeds from where I live.

I don't know if it is co-incidence, but I looked at the 3 coverage map, my parents are in an 'out and about' coverage area (whatever that actually means). I think they have downgraded coverage.


----------



## colm (25 Apr 2009)

What speeds are you classing as normal?
Their broadband is advertised as upto 3.6 megs.
The best speed I have ever got was around 60k which would be about .5 megs


----------



## conolan (25 Apr 2009)

At times I've got 1.5Mb speed. Really depends on how far you are from transmitters. Data seems to be more effected by this than voice.
Regularly on train Waterford to Dublin and back, my partner can watch the RTE news live.


----------



## eddie7 (30 Apr 2009)

one of the guys in cafone warhouse told me 3 are upgrading the mast in that area covering around northside shopping centre/beaumont/artane and said it wouldent be done til start of may


----------



## Sam Maguire (8 Jun 2009)

Sorry to revivei this - anyone know if coverage is good in Phibsboro/Glasnevin? Im about to change from fixed (Digiweb which is fine for everything really) to wireless broadband - was going to opt for 3. 

Any other suggested providers?

thanks


----------



## colm (9 Jun 2009)

Sam Maguire said:


> Sorry to revivei this - anyone know if coverage is good in Phibsboro/Glasnevin? Im about to change from fixed (Digiweb which is fine for everything really) to wireless broadband - was going to opt for 3.
> 
> Any other suggested providers?
> 
> thanks


Around there (Botanic Avenue) I get speeds of about 30-50 k at best.


----------



## Yoltan (11 Jun 2009)

I live in the midlands and signed up to 3 broadband a few weeks back. From the first night I was having problems. It did get better but then got considerably worse to the point where the signal was coming and going constantly. My oh made 7 or 8 calls to them and insisted they credit our account and eventually cancelled the whole contract. It was some battle as initally they wanted a termination fee. In their dreams!! We ended up being refund for the usb stick and refunded for our first month. We're now with Vodafone and so far have had no problems - touch wood! I have my mobile phone with 3 but I would never, EVER use them for broadband again.


----------



## Locke (11 Jun 2009)

Yoltan said:


> I live in the midlands and signed up to 3 broadband a few weeks back. From the first night I was having problems. It did get better but then got considerably worse to the point where the signal was coming and going constantly. My oh made 7 or 8 calls to them and insisted they credit our account and eventually cancelled the whole contract. It was some battle as initally they wanted a termination fee. In their dreams!! We ended up being refund for the usb stick and refunded for our first month. We're now with Vodafone and so far have had no problems - touch wood! I have my mobile phone with 3 but I would never, EVER use them for broadband again.


 
Tell me about it. I'm in Dunshaughlin and looking to switch but don't want to go with Eircom and NTL don't come out! Grrrr


----------



## Yoltan (12 Jun 2009)

Locke said:


> Tell me about it. I'm in Dunshaughlin and looking to switch but don't want to go with Eircom and NTL don't come out! Grrrr


 
I'd get away from them as soon as possible. Maybe they'll eventually be forced to improve their service.


----------



## Locke (12 Jun 2009)

Yoltan said:


> I'd get away from them as soon as possible. Maybe they'll eventually be forced to improve their service.


 
What kills me is when you are onto Customer Service and you are trying to explain where you are in the village. They maintain you are somewhere else (probbably due to the fact they rely on Google Maps)


----------



## Yoltan (12 Jun 2009)

Locke said:


> What kills me is when you are onto Customer Service and you are trying to explain where you are in the village. They maintain you are somewhere else (probbably due to the fact they rely on Google Maps)


 

 I know exactly what you mean. I was on to them last week and the guy kept asking me where I was in comparison to the scaffolding company he could see on the map!!! I didn't have a clue what he was talking about!!


----------

